# Europe Reviews, May 2008



## Keitht (May 7, 2008)

Blakeney Timeshare, England

First review for this resort

Es Pueto, Ibiza, Spain

Both reviews by Susan Stanford


----------



## Keitht (May 7, 2008)

Scandinavian Village, Scotland

Review by Claude & Eileen McAllister


----------



## Keitht (May 7, 2008)

Club Calahonda, Spain

Review by Brenda & Lance Williamson


----------



## Keitht (May 11, 2008)

Macdonald Elmers Court, England

Review by Beverly Midura


----------



## Keitht (May 13, 2008)

Regency Villas at Broome Hall, England

Review by Lois A. Jeffery


----------



## Keitht (May 31, 2008)

Classic Narrowboats at Barton Turns, England

Duchally Country Estate, Scotland

Reviews by Steve & Patricia Levenberg


----------

